# Eden Elizabeth-Rose



## xjade_edenx

Eden Elizabeth-Rose Ward was born on the 4th April 2008 at 17:22 
weighing 6lbs 7onz.:crib: After 14 hours of pure agonizing hell my little angel was born with the biggest mop of hair i have ever seen.:cloud9: 
I wont go into details right now but i shall add my birth story at a later date as i am soooooooooo tired
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







eden.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 168


----------



## Teri

Cogratulations and welcome to the world Eden Elizabeth-Rose xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations am loving the hair!!


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations! She's beautiful


----------



## Samo

congratulations :) she looks precious!


----------



## AquaDementia

aww, congrats!


----------



## luckyme225

congrats again!


----------



## Samantha675

Wow that is a lot of hair. She is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## charlottecco2

wow she is truely beautiful xx


----------



## kookie

shes beautiful congrats


----------



## missjess

Gorgeous! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## ColtonsMom

aww!! She looks so tiny and beautiful!! Definitally lots of hair! :)


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats on little Eden xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun


----------



## Jenelle

She is soo beautiful... Congtratulations!! :pink:


----------



## x-amy-x

she is beautiful, congratulations. Glad you're ok

xxx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## ElliesMum

Congratulations on your gorgeous little girl :hugs:


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!!

xx


----------



## fifi83

COngratulation she is beautiful xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your beautiful little girl. I love the name as well. x


----------



## Serene123

Aww congratulations!


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Congratulations!
She is lush. Love her name aswell :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jenny

Yay! Congrats on your little girl! :happydance:

She's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunnni xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

awww so sweet, congrats X


----------



## Doodles

She's gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## Louisa K

Oh wow she is super cute, I love her hair!!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Congratulations, she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## LaDY

Aww congratulations...she looks beautiful xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Jem

Congratulations! She's gorgeous! xxx


----------



## xjade_edenx

i have changed her name :) she is noe Eden Elizabeth Ashleigh-Rose
her dad had a whinge and as u can see got his own way :)


----------



## clairebear

congrats on ur beautiful little girl xxx


----------



## elles28

Congrats shes adorable :cloud9:


----------



## pepperflake

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl, beautiful name!


----------



## Newt

aww, she is so ditty. Pretty little one. you must be so proud x


----------



## mickey

she is beautiful, congratulations :hi:


----------



## icculcaz

awwww a real cutie :)


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Tam

Awwww wow, loads of hair, very cute! x


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations!! x


----------



## Elli21

Congratulations! Bet you had heart burn with all that hair! I know i did with my little girl...
Happy birthing day!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Gorgeous :hug:


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## cheeky_carrie

xjade_edenx said:


> i have changed her name :) she is noe Eden Elizabeth Ashleigh-Rose
> her dad had a whinge and as u can see got his own way :)

 
Congrats she is gorgeous :cloud9: and a lovely name x


----------



## coz

congrats she loooks so tiny compared to mine xxx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## babyblessed

gorgeous baby, gorgeous name; congratulations pet :)

hope you feel less tired soon


----------

